# lazy Friday so I'm trying my first fatty



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

The old lady left me home alone tonight so I decided to do some smoking. I didn't even hit the store til after work so I went with some short time frame items: brats, Bacon wrapped chicken bites and two personal sized fatties for my first attempt. The recipes were in a mews letter I'll link to later. Maybe I should get left home more often? 












IMG_20130614_170356_168.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





Bacon Wrapped Chicken Bites












IMG_20130614_170402_759.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





Bulk Ground Italian Sausage from my local Butcher












IMG_20130614_171554_392.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





this one is filled with chedder and some left over fulled pork from my last smoke and a few lines of bbq sauce. The other one is chedder and green chilies












IMG_20130614_171027_237.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





5 strips of bacon wrapped around each, then tied w/ butcher's twine












IMG_20130614_172202_690.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





Loaded up with meat ready for the heat












IMG_20130614_172349_036.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





Not a bad looking friday if I do say so myself.


----------



## redwood carlos (Jun 14, 2013)

I am in serious need of some smoking therapy. This just made it worse. Pretty sure I get to BBQ for my Fathers Day present. :P


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Well happy father's day to you Carlos, sorry if I made the cravings worse, at least I kept the Summer Shandy out of the shot?


----------



## redwood carlos (Jun 14, 2013)

I just finished a 6 pack of the Summer Shandy last night.

Post pics when you are done.


----------



## seenred (Jun 14, 2013)

You're off to a good start there, Sparty!  Lookin' forward to seeing yer updates... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Chicken bites just came off and they look and taste great.












IMG_20130614_185040_780.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Entering the home stretch. Q-view of the cutting to follow.













IMG_20130614_192703_646.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Final platter. Side dish of sweet potato fries we had in the freezer.













IMG_20130614_195222_217.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

IMG_20130614_195635_219.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013





The cutting. No blow outs on the first try, very happy surprise.


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

Final overly ambitious dinner. It all came out amazing. Not bad for 4 hours after leaving work and all 3 first time efforts.












IMG_20130614_195826_604.jpg



__ sgtsparty
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## rdknb (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks very good, well done


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 14, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> Looks very good, well done


Thank you much.


----------



## redwood carlos (Jun 14, 2013)

3 hours? Nice...


----------



## tatuajevi (Jun 15, 2013)

Well hey, a Ferndale member. I'm just up the road in Madison Heights. The chicken bites look fantastic, is that just cut up pieces of chicken wrapped in bacon or did you do anything else to it? 

Late on today I'll be smoking some chicken thighs, a personal sized fatty or two, and I may have to add some of those chicken bites on there while I'm at it!


----------



## sgtsparty (Jun 15, 2013)

I found the Chicken Bites recipe here: http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-2010-smoking-rib-planks-and-chicken-bites  its from the sister site and the personal fatty recipe is from here http://www.smoking-meat.com/june-13-2013-personal-sized-smoked-bacon-wrapped-fatty. For the chicken bites I just cut boneless, skinless chicken thighs into 1 inch pieces wrapped them in bacon and stab them with a tooth pick. then I put a little bit of rub on them and on the to heat. The rub was from the local grocery store because this was a last minute decision so it wasn't great but it was fine.


----------

